# Finally some equipment



## PeeWee (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Well i was at the Midland Model engineering Exhibition yesterday and splashed the cash.

I acquired a new Lathe and Mill both from Warco
http://www.warco.co.uk/WM-250-Variable-Speed-Lathe-9DC1EABD7F.aspx#
and
http://www.warco.co.uk/WM-14-Variable-speed-milling-machine---metric-84F32488C0.aspx


got a great deal and some tooling chucked in as well. i now have 4-5 weeks before delivery to get the shop ready.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice splash peewee :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 17, 2010)

That's great Ian...I'm sure you will have a nice home for them waiting by the time they arrive!

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 17, 2010)

Ian :
Congratulations great news. 
rememember you need plenty of lighting ,outlets and storage preferably drawers. 
if possible have lights and machinines on a seperate outlet(s) in the event a machine trips a breaker you are not left in the dark also you can cutt uff the electric to the machines for maintenance safty and visitor safety . 
Also put an outlet or two in the front or the work bench so you do not have to reach across the machines to plug in a hand tool like a drill dremel soldering iron etc. 
No I do not have this setup in my shop but wish I did. And if setting up a shop and running outlets I would. 

You will be making chips soon. 
Tin


----------



## Royal Viking (Oct 17, 2010)

Lighting is a definite plus. I moved my lathe recently and realize I miss the light I had. Time to find another fluorescent light to hang.


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats on your purchases....I hope you enjoy them...

I especially like the mill...  

Even though I'm not a fan of Warco...( mucked me about a bit of late.. grrr....)


----------



## swinz (Oct 17, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> Congrats on your purchases....I hope you enjoy them...
> 
> I especially like the mill...
> 
> Even though I'm not a fan of Warco...( mucked me about a bit of late.. grrr....)



Thats a shame, i have always found Warco to be very helpful when dealing with them, Hope the standards are not slipping to the appalling level of their main competitor from er...Chester.

Paul.


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 17, 2010)

Without wanting to hijack this thread........

I guess there's good'n'bad between all competitors...
But when a supplier agrees to supply you with something and fails, you call them only to find that the staff member is off ill, the call is taken by someone else who states someone will call you to resolve the issue ( and doesnt) and then fail to deliver and it does finally turn up short of component parts and you have to do all the running around... 

No I think I'll stick with the opposition....

I think the op did well to strike a deal that he's happy with..Let's hope the seller delivers in the time stated...


----------



## robwilk (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi John as i have said to you in a different post i two am a fan of Chester after giving me good service when i broke my lathe after just a few days of getting it they sent the replacement parts within a day but when they arrived they had been damaged in the post so i rang them up and the next day more parts arrived . Brilliant.
Then only last week i sent them a email asking about a mill as i am looking at buying one and the email i received back was a bit severe for somebody making a enquiry.
So i think each company get things wrong occasionally and can easily cast a lasting wrong impression.

Rob......


----------



## PeeWee (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All,
cheers for the comments and cant wait for chip making.

on the Warco/Chester front i have historically dealt with both in the past and even Axminster though not for personal reasons.  i have had good and bad from all over time, i suppose time will tell this time around on what service i see. i am sure all companies have staff who have off days but the key is to have more good days than bad.

the reason i went for Warco was i got a better deal from them and as they say cash is king. i am sure i could have pushed for a better deal but i am happy with what i received and that's all i can ask for in life.

kindest regards


----------

